# early 70's case skidder



## woodfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

model 400,anyone ever owned one, 6 cylinder detroit. would it be similar to jd 540's


----------



## redprospector (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never owned one, but if memory serves me corectly it would be closer in size to the JD 440. 
If I'm wrong it won't be the first time though. 

Andy


----------



## jon72 (Nov 26, 2007)

6 cyl. Detroit?6v53 @ 180hp that would have to be a big machine.Are you sure its not a 3 or 4 cyl.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 26, 2007)

thats the motor, it was on e-bay, coverted to a forwarder, i doubt if that was the original motor. i google it and there is no info on case forestry equipment


----------



## sILlogger (Nov 26, 2007)

the only problem with Case is finding parts for them..it isn't like a john deere where u can just go to Erb and get a part-not to mention all the other machines that the parts are interchangeable for


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 26, 2007)

i'd like the smallest of the bunch which i guess would be the jd 440, a local dealer has one, rebuilt drive, needs new tires and he's asking $20 000, i don't think its a deal, is it?


----------



## redprospector (Nov 26, 2007)

woodfarmer said:


> i'd like the smallest of the bunch which i guess would be the jd 440, a local dealer has one, rebuilt drive, needs new tires and he's asking $20 000, i don't think its a deal, is it?



I don't know what year model, or what they rebuilt in the drive (trans, transfer, front axle, rear axle, all of the above?) but I bought mine a couple of years ago with almost new tires, and the transmission torn down for a rebuild. When I got it put back togeather I had a little over 5 grand in it.
You have to hunt for deals like that, and sometimes travel for them.

Andy


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 26, 2007)

are there pics somewhere on AS?


----------



## redprospector (Nov 26, 2007)

Probably, but here's another. This is right after I got it going.

Andy


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 26, 2007)

its actually a 1977 540B, transmission just rebuilt, front diff. lock not working, could use rubber and there asking $22 000


----------



## redprospector (Nov 26, 2007)

540's a lot more machine than the 440, but it doesn't sound like that great of a deal to me. You're looking at over $6000.00 in tire's, and who know's why the diff. isn't locking. But then again I could be wrong, I haven't been pricing the 540's.

Andy


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well usually I bleed Red but deere is the only way to go for skidders. For a machine in that shape I'd have to agree with redprospector it doesn't sound like a wonderful deal. I have a friend who's father owned a deere dealership and now he works for a different deere setup i'll give him a call and see what he has to say.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 28, 2007)

i found a 440 at lakeside equipment, michigan-wisconson border, the problem with it is it slips out of road gear and 10-12 hours between me and it. i will probably never find the 440 i'm looking for unless i want to buy one and throw money at it which i don't, i 've done that enough with farm tractors


----------



## redprospector (Nov 28, 2007)

Which transmission does it have? I can't remember what JD calls it but they have an "automatic" and a manual (I think they call the manual "direct drive"), mine is the manual and they are fairly simple to work on. If it's coming out of "road gear" it will probably come out of all gears in hi-range.
Mine did this after I put it back togeather, it was a worn shifter fork = 350.00.
I hate to say it since everyone selling a machine that has tranny problems say's it, but it could be the syncro's. 
I don't know what they want for it, but I spent almost 2000.00 on mine getting it going. That may give you something to guess at.
The 440 is a great machine for a small operation, but it is a little tippy on the steeper slopes due to it's narrower stance (loading the tires helps a lot).

Andy


----------

